# Rahmengröße Element 950



## Dishonest Dom (7. Juli 2013)

Servus,
ich hab mich entschieden, mir ein 29er zu kaufen. Ein RM Element 950. Nun schwanke ich bei der Rahmengröße. Fahre derzeit ein 26er Hardtail mit ner 48er Rahmenhöhe/ Oberrohrlänge 605mm bei einer Größe von 1,80m/ Schrittlänge 88. Ich hab auf dem 18,5er (47cm) Element gesessen und das kam mir supergroß vor- konnte wenig Druck auf den Lenker entwickeln und saß wie auf nem Sofa Der nächstkleinere rahmen ist ein 17er (43,2cm). Das kommt mir doch sehr klein vor... Hab aber noch nicht draufgesessen. Was meint ihr?
Hier die Geo-Daten:http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...in-details.tpl&product_id=587&category_id=119


----------



## mrwulf (8. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute das 29er kam Dir zu groß vor, weil Du ein 26er bislang gewohnt bist. 
Aber fahr auf jeden Fall den 17" Rahmen zur Probe. Der Rocky Rahmen hat ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr, das macht Ihn optisch so klein. Aber letztendlich muss die Oberrohrlänge passen. 

Alternativ kannst Du den Händler ja bitten, auf dem 18.5" den Vorbau in die unterste Position zu bringen ggf. negativ umdrehen oder auch mal einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dishonest Dom (9. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tip. Ich werd am Wochenende mal das 17er ausprobieren, denke jedoch, dass das O-Rohr zu kurz sein wird.


----------



## na!To (11. Juli 2013)

18,5er sollte passen. Bin genauso Groß wie du und hab 1 cm kürzere Beine und fahre L (18,5)


----------



## Dishonest Dom (11. Juli 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> 18,5er sollte passen. Bin genauso GroÃ wie du und hab 1 cm kÃ¼rzere Beine und fahre L (18,5)


dankeð


----------

